# Why is it I can't be proud to be white?



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

If I ever try to show pride in my race or culture, I imediatly get labeled as a racist. I said today I was proud of my background in class today, and everyone looked at me like I had a white pointy hat on. I am not a racist, I do not beleive in the "pure race" I DO NOT hate people of other races at all, in fact, if you have know me on here for a while, I usually defend people when racist remarks are said. I have dated outside my race many times (infact, my gf of almost 5 years is part Native American), I have a plethura of friends from different cultures, religions, and backgrounds. I like my heritage, and am proud of it. That doesn't mean I hate people! I wish people would stop getting a bad image of white people who are proud of what they are.

end rant.

By the way, I am Irish and German-Russian.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i know what you mean. When you turn on the tv and for example but 'fresh prince of belair' on or almost any program with black people on you can't count to 10 without somethingabout race being said. If however you switched channels and someone said the equivalent about black people there would be an outrage.

for example thye didn't like a black guy onfresh prince and the explaination was 'just a tan'







its funny though.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

*************


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I just had to.. hahahaha


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Just the other day as I walked out of my class I heard 2 people making comments how white people are cheap assholes. Going back and forth degrading white people. Go figure this was on a college campus, where theyre supposed to be educated enough to not think that way. Oh well.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

It's all about the black man these days. Nobody gives a sh*t about white people.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I dont care what color my skin is, I RULE!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

I know what you mean. Why is it taboo to recognize the contribution of people of European ancestry to the developement of the United States and Canada? They are the ones who made this country what it is today.

The one thing that separates America from out neighbors like Mexico and Haiti is the immigration of hundreds of thousands of Europeans. America went on to become the world's greatest super-power, while our neighbors are...uh...still developing.


----------



## Squirrelnuts1488 (Jun 1, 2004)

What alot of you dont know on this website is that i am a Member of the Aryan Nations and I believe in Pure Race and i am extremely proud of my race. I think it is bull sh*t that being labeled *********** is bad but when another race talks down on whites its ok.... Its all bullshit to me but that is my 2 cents


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Equal rights has gone well beyond equal....

What were minorities are now turning into majority, so it's impossible to be equal due to people's mindsets.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I beleive in equalty, Skin color is irrelevant, there are no races IMO, only variations. funny, how humans divide humans with diffrent skin colors into Races, and yet fishes or guniea pigs or other animals color's is just called variations.

the whole race thing is just pathetic IMO


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

i think blacks, hispanics, asians, whites......everybody needs to lighten the f*ck up. Im sick of people of color who think they can bash white people just because their ancestors USED to be slaves. I wish more white comedians would make fun of other races just as other races make fun of them. As long as it is within reason.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, I know what you mean. It's a huge double-standard in America from the liberal PC crowd.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i to thinks that minorities are whinining just alittle to much and think they have something comin to them

just cause they are of another color, everyone in my eyes has equal rights these days

and the ones who dont think they are gettin treated the same should either work harder

or stop stealin cars and shooting at cops


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

sKuz said:


> i think blacks, hispanics, asians, whites......everybody needs to lighten the f*ck up. Im sick of people of color who think they can bash white people just because their ancestors USED to be slaves. I wish more white comedians would make fun of other races just as other races make fun of them. As long as it is within reason.


 yes and usually white commics bash themselves about being white.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

White people have names like Lenny and black people have names like Carl


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

sKuz said:


> Im sick of people of color who think they can bash white people just because their ancestors USED to be slaves.


 Well the next person you hear saying that the white people started slavery you can intelligently remind them that it was the Arabs who started trading with West Africa in the 8th century









After the Arabs, Portugal and Spain got involved to bring the slaves to South and Central America. It was then after the British civil war that Europeans in the New World started the International Slave Trade.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hmm I thought slavery started way before that.. in ancient Egypt and then Roman Empire


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> hmm I thought slavery started way before that.. in ancient Egypt and then Roman Empire










true.

also who gives a sh*t what happened hundred/thousands of years ago. If you were o judge a culture by what the country as a whole did hundreds of years ago everyone would look bad. Look at europe and america, if it weren't for european settlers american indians would still be thriving.

The so called 'minority' groups get away with all sorts of racist remarks on tv and in real life, and its usually in good humour but its never funny when its the other way around for some reason.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

*BLACK POWER*


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> *BLACK POWER*


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

you gotta meet my grandmother, shes old school italian born in naples- you could be italian, but not from the town where shes from and she'd hate your guts..if your from sicile?? forget about it, you couldn't walk past her, blacks, peurto ricans, southern italians, if you weren't from around her part in italy, you were a piece of sh*t, everytime i'd take her out shopping i'd have to listen to her lol opinion on everyone and thier race..funny part is im also half puerto rican and she loves the sh*t out of me, i laugh at racist people, some of them say funny ass sh*t, as long as they dont deliberatly offend me or mine or threaten us in any way, leave it alone some people were just raised that way...p.s my grandmother is very racist, even towards the other half of me,not me directly, but if i every caught any one mouthing off to her.........


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I definately feel society today is catering too much to p.c. America. It shouldn't be labeled as racism if you are expressing pride in your race and culture. I personally feel to call such racism is to perpetuate the stigma of racism and generally comes from uneducated, idiotic people who are rarely worth the hot air that spews out of them.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Martin Luther King said he had a dream where everyone was equal.. well we're equal, there shouldn't be a double standard; we all should be able to express pride in our heritage; minorities shouldn't be the only ones who can tell racial jokes and get away with it without being called a racist..

Charles Barkley (whom I love to death) can get on TV and say "I hate white people" and not only does noone say sh*t, but people think it's hilarious.. well I got no problem with that, because I don't think he was serious at all.. but can you imagine a white ball player, like Larry Bird getting on TV and saying "I hate black people" ? and getting away with it ?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Squirrelnuts1488 said:


> What alot of you dont know on this website is that i am a Member of the Aryan Nations and I believe in Pure Race and i am extremely proud of my race. I think it is bull sh*t that being labeled *********** is bad but when another race talks down on whites its ok.... Its all bullshit to me but that is my 2 cents


 Here is a type of person in which I DO NOT want to get classified with, but do. Why do you hate the prosperity of another race?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> hmm I thought slavery started way before that.. in ancient Egypt and then Roman Empire


 Im talking about Slave Trading. Of course countries before the 8th century used their own people as slaves. But my argument/statement was specifically geared towards the ACTUAL trading of slaves themselves.



Wolfish said:


> also who gives a sh*t what happened hundred/thousands of years ago.


How can you say that?! Thats a blanket of ignorance. How do you think we learn from our mistakes?! We need to know history in order for it not to repeat itself. Its a vital tool in moving forward in society and becoming properly educated on the manner of certain issues.


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

Squirrelnuts1488 said:


> What alot of you dont know on this website is that i am a Member of the Aryan Nations and I believe in Pure Race and i am extremely proud of my race. I think it is bull sh*t that being labeled *********** is bad but when another race talks down on whites its ok.... Its all bullshit to me but that is my 2 cents


 go jump off a bridge


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

> QUOTE (Wolfish)
> also who gives a sh*t what happened hundred/thousands of years ago.
> 
> How can you say that?! Thats a blanket of ignorance. How do you think we learn from our mistakes?! We need to know history in order for it not to repeat itself. Its a vital tool in moving forward in society and becoming properly educated on the manner of certain issues.


i think you misunderstand whjat i'm trying to say. I mean don't judge a culture or country by what they did in the past.

are all medc's are evil for trading african slaves centuries ago? Should Eiropeans and americans still be punished and feel guilty about what their ancestors did? 
bs.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

what is the aryan nations? Just a bunch of racist bastard from what hes put.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Wolfish said:
> 
> 
> > also who gives a sh*t what happened hundred/thousands of years ago.
> ...


 Yes, you can learn from the past, but where is the point in which others stop being punished for their mistakes?

By the way, Irish people served the same segragation that blacks did in America, and were slaves as well in England under the English Penal Laws. They came to America to escape that as well. When they came over to America, they were slaves as well. They were lumped into the same group as blacks, so many of them abandoned thier "Irish" Heritage to not be slaves.

I hold no grudge, because that was the past and we are living in a new more civilized time now.

Thats something most people probably didn't know


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> what is the aryan nations? Just a bunch of racist bastard from what hes put.


They are affraid the JEWS ARE TAKING OVER!!!










EDIT: Also, they are a group who beleive in using violence to make sure this doesn't happen.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

heres a weird/slightly disturbing fact i learnt at school.

There are more slaves today around the world than there has ever been before ever.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfish said:
> ...


 yea the irish had it pretty bad, they were used as donkeys basicaly used to do all the heavey lugging on construction sites just like slaves..to this day if you call an irish person a fuggin donkey they react the same as if you called a black person a n*gger


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

lol im sorry im far from racist, but i think the funniest jokes i've ever heard were racist jokes, about every race- i think its a good way to laugh at our selves as a whole. its when people take sh*t to seriously is what fucks it up for everyone.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfish said:
> ...


 That point doesnt exsist and will never exsist.

I wasnt blaming anything on anyone. Just pointing out facts to disprove the common belief that whites started slavery. I, personally, am tired of being accused of it and being somehow connected to Hitler and the KKK..etc. Just get's annoying, so my rebuttle is through educating. Maybe people will realize that, hey every ethnic group has had its ups and downs and we shouldn't keep holding ignorant grudges on people for things they had no part in 50-100 years ago. However, thats just wishful thinking.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

If you look far enough into the past I think you'll probably find that every race has persecuted another at some point in history. Doesnt make it ok for us to continue to do so in this day and age.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

race or color does not mater its who u r that counts


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i wish i had a pure racial background to be proud of....


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

jackburton said:


> race or color does not mater its who u r that counts


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

> That point doesnt exsist and will never exsist.


Sure it has. Are you trying to say there have never been any consiquences to a country or a race for something they did wrong? Thats just plain ignorance if you beleive that.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

with some of the things happening in the world today there is going to be much more racism going round than before and this is from both sides.
in the UK it is getting worse and most of it is down to our government and it is getting so bad that one of the political parties the BNP are winning seats in local elections, this party wants to kick out all of the non white people from the UK this is very bad.
the reason for there soaring popularity is in the UK we have muslim extremists getting away with spouting hatred in our streets with our own police force looking on protecting them we have known terrorists being welcomed into our country by our governments own polititions and people are really getting sick of it.
not to mention the vast asylam seeking refugee problem we have that is a drain on our country but is also a very easy way to get terrorist into the UK.
basically our country has gone from looking after the majority to only listening to the minority of which many are middle class do gooders with there heads up the own ass.
these are the people who call you rascist if your proud of your culture your heritage or what ever your proud of, in this country it is even frowned upon to fly our own flag and it is getting rediculous.
i think the UK is going to have many more race riots that have been happening over the last few years, it may have been quiet for a while but it will happen again you can feel the tension with the media stories regarding these extremists and the like are only going to make people hate muslims all together which is very sad because the majority are not bad at all.
anyway rant over these are my feelings on this it should not be wrong from whatever culture you are from to feel proud if you want.
dixon


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

While doing some research on the Aryan Nation, I came up with this little quote that I thought was pretty interesting after the book of revelations thread :

"Citing the Book of Revelation, AN envisions a "battle" being fought "between the children of darkness (today known as Jews) and the children of light...the Aryan Race, the true Israel of the bible." According to AN, there will "soon" be a "day of reckoning," in which "the usurper will be thrown out by the terrible might of Yahweh's people, as they return to their roots and their special destiny."

and who said history means nothing?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

DiXoN said:


> with some of the things happening in the world today there is going to be much more racism going round than before and this is from both sides.
> in the UK it is getting worse and most of it is down to our government and it is getting so bad that one of the political parties the BNP are winning seats in local elections, this party wants to kick out all of the non white people from the UK this is very bad.
> the reason for there soaring popularity is in the UK we have muslim extremists getting away with spouting hatred in our streets with our own police force looking on protecting them we have known terrorists being welcomed into our country by our governments own polititions and people are really getting sick of it.
> not to mention the vast asylam seeking refugee problem we have that is a drain on our country but is also a very easy way to get terrorist into the UK.
> ...


 i dont understand why people get aggresive when it comes to race, i got a friend that busts on my rice and beans eating, steal your car radio, Iroc and mafia loveing ass and i bust on his chicken wing eating watermelon slurping late to work every dam day ass, and we both bust on our 24/7 beer drinking, lepracaun spotting, more hair on his eye brows then on a gorilla's back, potatoe loveing friend, and all of us bust on our relative screwing, sunny delight drinking, 1st to snitch on everyones ass when sh*t hits the fan, friends ass.. .but its all love


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

i hate it when black people in my school try to make it seem like "WHite people" are such bad people by saying.. "o ya i was a slave blah blah blah".....The thing is..they werent slaves...there ancestors were..and they didnt have to go though all that..they jst think that since there ancestors did they could use it as an excuse..

thats jst what kids are like at my school

im not racist, or anything like that, 
jst have my views on things


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

l2ob said:


> i hate it when black people in my school try to make it seem like "WHite people" are such bad people by saying.. "o ya i was a slave blah blah blah".....The thing is..they werent slaves...there ancestors were..and they didnt have to go though all that..they jst think that since there ancestors did they could use it as an excuse..


 Right. And from what I know about Africa, the poverty, the diseases, the wars, -they should be very grateful their ancestors were slow runners.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> l2ob said:
> 
> 
> > i hate it when black people in my school try to make it seem like "WHite people" are such bad people by saying.. "o ya i was a slave blah blah blah".....The thing is..they werent slaves...there ancestors were..and they didnt have to go though all that..they jst think that since there ancestors did they could use it as an excuse..
> ...


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

> with some of the things happening in the world today there is going to be much more racism going round than before and this is from both sides.
> in the UK it is getting worse and most of it is down to our government and it is getting so bad that one of the political parties the BNP are winning seats in local elections, this party wants to kick out all of the non white people from the UK this is very bad.
> the reason for there soaring popularity is in the UK we have muslim extremists getting away with spouting hatred in our streets with our own police force looking on protecting them we have known terrorists being welcomed into our country by our governments own polititions and people are really getting sick of it.
> not to mention the vast asylam seeking refugee problem we have that is a drain on our country but is also a very easy way to get terrorist into the UK.
> ...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I dont care what libbies, black people, and other peoples think about whites. I'm personally proud to be white, and if anyone doesnt like that, well thats just to damn bad. I can't help what my ancesters did, why can't people understand that damn it? C'mon is all germans nazi's? Is all muslims terrorists? Is all whites racist for being pround there white? Hell No.

All this black man, are any other man thats not white rules crap is coming to an end.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i know you had to have read good ol topic *675750*


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Race doesn't mean sh*t!!








Everyone knows it's your religion that makes you









Of course I'm kidding 
It's what you have inside as a human being that really counts to me.
Too many people rely on race ,religion even sexual preference to use as a soapbox for some bullshit self-righteous stance on other people...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> and the ones who dont think they are gettin treated the same should either work harder
> 
> or stop stealin cars and shooting at cops


 That's not a very well thought out comment. If you honestly believe black people living in the ghettos of your country have the same, or even half, or even a quarter the opportunities white people do you're sadly misinformed about the state of your country. Those poor areas exist because of racism in the past and now that those people are in poverty and the programs to rise above that poverty do not exist it makes it extremely difficult to do anything other than "stealin cars and shooting cops".


----------



## Mr. redbelly (Aug 4, 2004)

i would like you guys to know i aint races i hate everyone and stop with this *********** black power bullshit none of it will really matter if u have a education and are a nice person. so just shutup all you rasist freaks and get a life


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > and the ones who dont think they are gettin treated the same should either work harder
> ...


 welll there is other ways to make money and feel safe in your own neighborhood then

what some of the poorer types do, they could work a little harder at keepin their kids in school

they could try a little harder to find some kind of job (the world needs ditch diggers too)

id dig if i had too,

my comments are very well thought out i just dont have the vocabulary to word it the way

i want it to come out


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Mr. redbelly said:


> i would like you guys to know i aint races i hate everyone and stop with this *********** black power bullshit none of it will really matter if u have a education and are a nice person. so just shutup all you rasist freaks and get a life


 so are you racist against dumb asses


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Everybody has the right to be proud of their race or background! I don't care about that. Everybody is human so everybody is equal to me.
















Don't dwell on the past.IMO.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ya I also dont think that it is cool that hispanics and african americans can talk about how they are so proud of their background and when a white man says it he is automatly labeled as a racist. I also dont think that it is right how black people can call white people crackers and ******* with no consequences at all. but if we ever called a black person a ***** we would automaticly labeled as a racist person and would be looked down upon because of what we said.

so no, I dont think that there is the whole equality thing going around like there should be.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> welll there is other ways to make money and feel safe in your own neighborhood then
> 
> what some of the poorer types do, they could work a little harder at keepin their kids in school
> 
> ...


 So because of the circumstances they were born into you expect them to do nothing but work manual labor? Honestly I wouldn't do it and I'm surprised you would. I wouldn't feel I owe sh*t to the society who offered me the option of "starve to death or dig ditches and live in poverty anyways" and you can bet I'd rob and steal and do whatever I had to so I could get out of living in the ghetto. You can't offer someone nothing but the most bleak existence in the entire nation and then blame them for not taking it


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > welll there is other ways to make money and feel safe in your own neighborhood then
> ...


 I don't understand what your saying. Their are plenty of opportunities, especially in America, to rise from poverty. You just need to have the drive to do it instead of take the easyway out. There are organizations out their to get you on your feet. 99.999% of people can land some sort of job, somewhere. It may not be glamorus at first, but hell, I have had crappy jobs as well to pay for things. Use the money from work and government funding to get an education. If you didn't stay in school, thats your own damn fault, has nothing to do with race. It is really simple as that.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Wtf is this sh*t about black people dont have the same opportunities as whites? Not all white people have good opportunities either. But like always lets feel bad for the blacks, and mexicans - since opportunities are based on the color hue of a persons skin.









Opportunities base on skin color = political correctness = bullshit.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > mr.freez said:
> ...


 No it really isn't as simple as that. What quality of education do you think you're getting when you go to the poorest High Schools in north America? Don't answer that it's a rhetorical question, here is your answer



> Of the students from poor families who do take the SATs, they scored lower than other economic groups. For children from families in the less than $10,000 bracket, verbal scores averaged 422 while math scores were 450. For children from families making more than $100,000, verbal scores averaged 553 while math scores were 562.


http://dadtalk.typepad.com/dadtalk/2004/09...ews_hidden.html

What this means is that the average kid from a poor family who takes the SAT does not score anywhere near high enough on the test to make it into any kind of school that will land them a job anywhere. Don't think that because in YOUR school everyone had the chance to work hard and succeed that this is the case in ALL schools. When the schools cannot afford text books, have all the worst teachers in the country (because nobody wants to teach at those schools), is plagued by violence and gangs what incentive is there even to stay in school when even if you make it so far as the college entrace tests you're likely to fail because the education you've received is sh*t. There is no program in the United States that will ship poor minorities from their poor schools and send them to middle class schools where they will receive a good education. And if you think those scores are bad, consider that only 7 PERCENT of the people who took the test were from families that make 20,000 or less per year. That means most kids don't even make it that far which is a shame and a failure on the part of all americans to look after their own. I'm sure it's much easier to say "This is America, land of opportunity where anybody can do anything" than look at the hard reality of the situation but it's all there, and the truth is that poor people do not have anywhere near the opportunities as those of us who are fortunate enough to be born into middle class families (through no merit of our own you have to remember) do.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

god forbid someone has to do manual labor.. robbing people is so much more noble










I am not even talking about the all the minority scholarships and affirmative action employment


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

User said:


> Wtf is this sh*t about black people dont have the same opportunities as whites? Not all white people have good opportunities either. But like always lets feel bad for the blacks, and mexicans - since opportunities are based on the color hue of a persons skin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Let's try not to lose sight of the issue here. There are black people who live in middle class families who do quite well for themselves, but this isnt that "black people don't have the same opportunities because they're black" it's an issue of "poor people who the majority of are minorities do not have the same opportunities because they are poor". Do not try and equate this with some affirmative action political correctness agenda because that's not what this discussion is about.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> god forbid someone has to do manual labor.. robbing people is so much more noble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Affirmative action is dead and you will not get a scholarship to anywhere with a 900 on the SAT, sorry.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

well i still think with some hard work they can have those oppurtunity and ill post more

if i can get my thoughts in order


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > god forbid someone has to do manual labor.. robbing people is so much more noble
> ...


 are you saying someone that wants to succeed will not be able to get 900 on the SAT, because they're from the ghetto ? Bullshit, if you want to educate yourself, you will find a way..

and hey, all in all, I still think I'd rather do manual labor than become a criminal even if that's the only choice I had ..but that's just me


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

There are other forms of education that you can get into with a less than stellar SAT score, or if you came from a below average school. It may be harder, but it can be done. There is always knowledge out there that can be had at all times. Libraries, Internet, government grants, all of this are at their finger tips. If they choose not to use these tools, it is their fault.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 well their you go man, its the lazy people that would rather break the law for the fast buck

rather than contribute to the community they are taken from


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> There are other forms of education that you can get into with a less than stellar SAT score, or if you came from a below average school. It may be harder, but it can be done. There is always knowledge out there that can be had at all times. Libraries, Internet, government grants, all of this are at their finger tips. If they choose not to use these tools, it is their fault.


i never even took the sat test and im alright cause i got off my ass and didnt what i had to

to learn how to do what i wanted, those people are just lazy and dont want to pay their dues

if you have to dig a ditch before you can run a tractor thats what you have to do


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > There are other forms of education that you can get into with a less than stellar SAT score, or if you came from a below average school. It may be harder, but it can be done. There is always knowledge out there that can be had at all times. Libraries, Internet, government grants, all of this are at their finger tips. If they choose not to use these tools, it is their fault.
> ...


 I agree. There is nothing wrong with manual labor at all. In fact, there are manual labor jobs that make quite a bit of money.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Temporarily closed, til I rid this thread of its scum.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I want to remind everybody of this little rule we have:

*4. No racist remarks. This is self explanatory. Dont do it. *

Topic re-opened.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

The truth is that until the earth burns there will always be racist people out there. Even if we were all the same color someone would find something on someone to hate on. Human nature I guess.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

confused said:


> It's all about the black man these days. Nobody gives a sh*t about white people.


 wtf r u talking about..

white people buy hand guns, assault rifles, shotguns and no1 cares..
black person says 'gun' and it goes to the supreme court..


----------



## TRICKDADDY2KG (Apr 28, 2004)

this is stupid. thats what i think. who cares what u r black,white,mexican,asian we are all the same with out skin flesh and bones


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

funny how when i was in highschool People used to walk aound with writing on their back packs saying: "Pinoy Pride or Asian Pride or even Brown Pride" sh*t even the Black had Proud to Be Black Shirts on.

But when 1 white guy Has a word saying "White Pride" Proud to be an American" suddenly this guy gets harrassed and people start calling him a racist....Dam now aint that some sh*t

edit* typo


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I aint White, But alot of this stuff is true.
Everyone do this Other race Pride thing, But when 1 White person
does it, its racist. I, Personally, Dont mind it.

I aint one to get all pissy and start all this crap over crap.
If one race can do it, I think all the others should be able to too!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

im proud to be white... i would shoot my self if i wasnt!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Peacock said:


> im proud to be white... i would shoot my self if i wasnt!


 you'd shoot yourself if you weren't proud or you weren't white?

(btw i'm not sure if peacock is banned or not so i'm not expecting an answer)


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> I said today I was proud of my background in class today, and everyone looked at me like I had a white pointy hat on.











lol what a bunch of kooks. i think most white or caucasion people get that same treatment.



> I am not a racist, I do not beleive in the "pure race" I DO NOT hate people of other races at all


sweet, me neither. BUT, i dont like people crossing ethnic bounds -ie, white, asian, black, hispanic ,etc people trying to act a certain ethnicity, or vise versa. it makes me upset people would want to do that.



> I have dated outside my race many times (infact, my gf of almost 5 years is part Native American)


me too a couple of times.



> I have a plethura


 hey 94, do you know what a plethura is?







would you say that you have a plethura.











> I wish people would stop getting a bad image of white people who are proud of what they are.


me too maing.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > im proud to be white... i would shoot my self if i wasnt!
> ...


 I think he is. Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

id shoot that kid even though he is white.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > I said today I was proud of my background in class today, and everyone looked at me like I had a white pointy hat on.
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


 I meant plethOra. I don't know what a plethura is.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

:laugh:

whatever its a quote from a movie.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

Liquid said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> > with some of the things happening in the world today there is going to be much more racism going round than before and this is from both sides.
> ...


 its not love to everyone. what youre syaing about you and your friends does not reflectthe double standerd of america nor the topic of this post really at all. the bigger issue is america itself and culture itself not you and your friends..fine you and your friends can escape with humor but many black/non europian hispanic people are racist. you can see it in thier attitudes and how they associate with eachother differently and judge you. ye old chip on the shoulder deasease its sad. black people enslaved people before ya know the pyrimids and all that...


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

jiggy said:


> confused said:
> 
> 
> > It's all about the black man these days. Nobody gives a sh*t about white people.
> ...


 exaggerate much?


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Whats really stupid is that all the african american rappers think there gangsters and the real gansters were white if a white person today labelled themself a gangster they would be ridiculed when really the african americans are the poser gangsters. mark ecko creater of ecko white as chalk.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats another thing I dont get.
There not African American.
Same Way Im not Mexican American.
Flat out f*cking American.
I never been to mexico!
Im willing to say %90 of them never been to africa!

WERE Just FLAT Out Americans!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Jebus said:


> Whats really stupid is that all the african american rappers think there gangsters and the real gansters were white if a white person today labelled themself a gangster they would be ridiculed when really the african americans are the poser gangsters. mark ecko creater of ecko white as chalk.


 1st of all unless u know about hip hop culture dont comment on it 2nd u dont know whos a true gangster and who isnt eazy e was 50 was,cube was, snoop was, mack 10 was, remember piru? they were,pac was, and thats just off the top of my head .3rd rappers who portray that life in music i admit some are lying rapping about what they heard not what they did but even then its about someone they know plus bottomline its a business to make money and they doin it so im not hatin. and what does ecko have to do with gangsta? his clothes? so what that was a moronic point that had nothing to do with your previous statement "gangsters" wear tommy does that mean their soft? mafia cats wear suits does that mean u can kick their ass? if ur a gangsta doesnt mean u ahve to wear fubu ,sean john, or rocawear it means like anyone else gangsta or not u wear what the hell you want to unless ur gang has colors then still u wear what u want with those colors

p.s. YOUR A REAL GENIUS ARENT U?


----------

